# "Downhillrad"  für Kinder



## odenwald1 (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte für meinen Sohn (8 Jahre, 1,32 groß) ein 24 Zoll Kinderrad kaufen. Das Scott Voltage mit 20 Zoll ist einfach langsam zu klein. Da ich regelmäßig Downhill fahre und mein Sohn mich immer in den Park begleitet, suche ich ein 24 Zoll Kinderrad mit Scheibenbremsen, das Ihm auch im Bikepark spaß macht und funktioniert.Das  Kona Shred 24 sieht meiner Meinung ganz vernünftig aus.....Habt Ihr noch andere Ideen ?? Danke im vorraus.

Gruß


----------



## ND4SPD (13. Februar 2013)

Ich stehe (bald) vor der gleichen Entscheidung ... Mein Sohn fährt aktuell das 20'' Voltage, das mMn ein hervorragendes Bike ist.

Was spricht gegen das Voltage Disc in 24'' (das wirds bei uns wohl werden)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (13. Februar 2013)

ich finde schlappe 13kg schon ganz schön schwer... bei deinem Vorhaben würde ich jedenfalls etwas aus einzelnen Teilen aufbauen...


----------



## Funbiker1 (13. Februar 2013)

Propain Tyee gibt es mit Umrüstkit in 24" Nach 2-3 Jahren dann wieder zurück auf 26" bauen


----------



## huhue (13. Februar 2013)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Islabike Creig 24,
das hat nur 10,62 Kg. Die Qualität stimmt bei Isla auf jeden fall. Für gute Kontrolle sorgen die dünneren Griffe, die Isla auch hier verbaut.

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## Taurus1 (13. Februar 2013)

Naja, die Betonung liegt auf Downhill, nicht auf Race. Weiß nicht, ob das Creig dann die richtige Wahl ist. Eher was robusteres. Die sind nunmal schwerer.


----------



## joe267 (13. Februar 2013)

Hi,
Du suchst bestimmt ein vollgefedertes Bike für Deinen Sohn .Kann Dir nur das Kona Stinky 2-4 empfehlen.Das hatte mein Sohn 3 Jahre (von 8-11 Jahren ) gefahren und er war begeistert von diesem Rad.Es ist zwar nicht sehr leicht,aber beim Downhillbiken muss es das auch nicht unbedingt sein ,denn Ihr wollt ja nur bergab und nicht bergauf fahren.Mein Sohn hat das Gewicht nie gestört,da es in allen Bikeparks ja auch einen Lift gibt.Zudem ist das Stinky sehr robust und nicht kaputt zu kriegen.
Frag mal bei Werner im Bikepark Beerfelden nach,der ist Konahändler oder schau mal bei Ebay,da gibts öfter mal gebrauchte Bikes.Das Scott Voltage ist nicht fürs Downhillbiken gemacht,damit kann man auch die eine oder andere Strecke fahren ,aber fürs Downhill ist es nicht geeignet.
Wenn Du noch Protektoren für Deinen Sohn brauchst,hab noch einen ONeal Protektor für Kids.


----------



## Pan Tau (15. Februar 2013)

joe267 schrieb:


> Kann Dir nur das Kona Stinky 2-4 empfehlen.



Wenn Downhill und Bike Park der Fokus ist, schließe ich mich der Empfelung an: Kona stinky 24 (http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=stinky_24) rules...


----------



## dannyb (15. Februar 2013)

Also - falls Geld keine wirkliche Rolle spielt - Commencal Supreme 24
http://www.commencal-store.com/Mobile/MBSCProduct.asp?pdtid=10251240

Gruss,
Danny


----------



## Pan Tau (16. Februar 2013)

dannyb schrieb:


> Also - falls Geld keine wirkliche Rolle spielt - Commencal Supreme 24
> http://www.commencal-store.com/Mobile/MBSCProduct.asp?pdtid=10251240















...bei knapp  2.300 sollte das Budget allerdings wirklich üppig sein 

Da der Link bei mir ins Leer lief:

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=10252801

http://buystand.blogspot.de/2012/11/todays-bike_28.html#!/2012/11/todays-bike_28.html

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sajxypDYEuo"]Kid lands 5ft drop off with COMMENCAL Supreme 24 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## joe267 (17. Februar 2013)

Sieht richtig gut aus,ist aber zu teuer (zumindest für mich) und erst ab 1,45m bis 1,65m große Kids gedacht.Mit 8 Jahren sind die meisten Kinder aber erst ca. 1,1m bis 1,2m groß.Da ist die 140er Gabel größer als der ganze Kerl.
Es gab mal das Norco B-Line, das Specialized GromHit(sah zwar super aus, aber hatte nur mechanische Scheibenbremsen)und das Young Talent First Play.Sind aber alle aus dem Programm genommen worden,da wahrscheinlich zu wenig verkauft wurden.Auch Bergamont hat mittlerweile ein 24er im Programm,aber auch das ist zu groß für einen 8-Jährigen.
Ich würde Dir auf jeden Fall abraten ein kleines 26er zu kaufen,damit der Kleine reinwächst.Der Kleine soll sich ja auf dem Bike auch wohlfühlen und gut fahren kann man nun mal nur mit einem Bike das passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brocke (27. Februar 2013)

Funbiker1 schrieb:


> Propain Tyee gibt es mit Umrüstkit in 24" Nach 2-3 Jahren dann wieder zurück auf 26" bauen



Das würde mich jetzt näher interessieren. Leider finde ich auf der Propain-Webseite keine Infos dazu.
Hast du einen Link oder so?


----------



## JuliusZesar (27. Juni 2013)

Ich würde hier mal das Propain Yuma DH in den Raum werfen: http://www.propain-bikes.com/product.php?pid=72

Oder auch das Bergamont Tyro 24: http://www.bergamont.de/bikes/mtb-fullsuspension/gravity-freeride/big-air-tyro/

Sind ja beides "echte" Freerider!


----------



## tripletschiee (27. Juni 2013)

joe267 schrieb:


> Mit 8 Jahren sind die meisten Kinder aber erst ca. 1,1m bis 1,2m groß.



 Meiner ist mit 5 schon 121cm groß.... und er ist nicht der allergrößte....

Hier mal eine Wachstumskurve für Jungen.
Da sieht man, daß 5-jährige zwischen ca. 105 und 120cm groß sind.
8-jährige eher zwischen 120cm und 140cm.
Und der Abstand zwschen der 3 Perzentil-Linie und 97-Prezentlinie sind "die meisten".


----------



## raphi1509 (3. September 2013)

hey, schaut mal hier 
http://lilshredder.com/ 
die gibt es in 16" und 20" die fully´s sind aber nicht grad billig, kommen aber echt mega..
haben leider keine preise drin
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lil-Shredder-Bikes/209489229142578
auf fb gibt es bessere bilder

ride on


----------



## michfisch (3. September 2013)

Hi Pantau,
gehen die Bilder denn nicht noch größer?  Damit man ordentlich was zu scrollen hat. Hat ja nicht jeder ein 32" 
Gruss M


----------



## TrailRowdy (18. November 2014)

Unser Sohn ist 8, fährt seit März das Bergamont Big Tyro 24 Zoll, lässt sich später auch auf 26 Zoll umrüsten. Er kommt super klar damit, springt und hat Spaß im Bikepark und auf dem Flowtrail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

